# محركات الدفع النواويه فى الغواصات والسفن البحريه ( نبذه مفيده جدا)



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2009)

محركات الدفع النواويه فى الغواصات والسفن البحريه ( نبذه مفيده جدا).


الرابط



https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/mragheb/w...wer Engineering/Nuclear Marine Propulsion.pdf​


----------



## marine_eng (28 فبراير 2009)

very good eng maher

thx


----------



## أمير البحر (1 مارس 2009)

روعة يا غالي الله يزيدك من علومه


----------



## ashraf galal (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة القيمة ولو اننى كنت افضل ان تسهم برايك الذى قد يفتح بابا للحوار فى ذلك الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أبريل 2009)

اخى اشرف نورت كتير

فعلا ممكن نناقش الموضوع هنا فما رايك فى الاستخدام للمحركات النووويه فى السفن وبعتبار انها امنه جدا ؟


----------



## محمد علي الشاوي (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم... انا محمد من العراق.مهندس بحري. اتمنى عليكم ان تساعدوني في البحث عن كل ما يخص الحفر البحري وانواع الكراكات البحريه .شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووررررررررررر


----------



## adope66 (15 مايو 2009)

thanx very much
but i shal i ask..' are there any of these in egypt'?


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مايو 2009)

adope66 قال:


> thanx very much
> but i shal i ask..' are there any of these in egypt'?



************

اخى الفاضل مرحبا بيك

السفن النوويه والغواصات النوويه .. ليها مشاكل فى دخول بعض الاقليم طبقا لاتفقيات بعض الدول فى استخدام الطاقه النوويه .

انا لست ادرى انه يوجد نظام التسيير النووى بمصر ولكن اكيد فى المستقبل اكيد سيكون ذلك 

وشكرا لك


----------



## duosrl (18 مايو 2009)

Eng-Maher قال:


> محركات الدفع النواويه فى الغواصات والسفن البحريه ( نبذه مفيده جدا).
> 
> 
> الرابط
> ...



Thank you very much................................................


----------



## اسامة القاسى (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخى الحبيب


----------



## Abohamza (5 يونيو 2009)

*السفن التجارية النووية*



eng-maher قال:


> اخى اشرف نورت كتير
> 
> فعلا ممكن نناقش الموضوع هنا فما رايك فى الاستخدام للمحركات النووويه فى السفن وبعتبار انها امنه جدا ؟


:70:أعتقد أنه من الصعب جدا حيث أن ذلك سيحتاج أولا تغيير جذري لثقافة و وعي كثير من الشعوب لرفع فهمها و الأحساس عندها بمعنى الأمن و السلامة المهنية hsse
:82:


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وننتظر الكثير من الابداع


----------



## enshaalan (16 أكتوبر 2009)

_مشكور على التقرير الجميل اخي ماهر اخوكم مهندس شعــــــــلان_


----------



## enshaalan (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير اخى المهندس شعلان نورت الملتقى وانشاء الله تستمر معنا ..
شكرا لك


----------

